# Анкета боли в спине



## Simos (11 Дек 2011)

Участвуя в переписке с больными, возникла необходимость в виртуальной оценке неврологического статуса больного. Нашел в инете анкету боли в спине, после добавления некоторых пунктов и корректировки получилось примерно так. Что необходимо добавить или изменить? Коллеги, жду предложений.


*Анкета боли в спине
( при ответе на вопрос необходимо выделить жирным шрифтом вариант ответа)*


1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?_
(нет, да)

2. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
(нет боли, эпизодическая, постоянная)

3. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
умеренная боль
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

4. _Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая
другая____________________

5. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?_
да, нет
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
да, нет

8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?_
да, нет
ягодице - да, нет
бедре - да, нет
голени/икрах - да, нет
стопе/лодыжке - да, нет

9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?_
да, нет
ягодице - да, нет
бедре - да, нет
голени/икрах - да, нет
стопе/лодыжке - да, нет

10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._
нет боли, эпизодическая, постоянная ,
сколько длится последнее обострение - 1-2 мес., 6мес,1 год

11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
умеренная боль
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая, грызущая
«ватные» онемевшие ноги
другая_____________________________________________________

13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?_
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа? _0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Нет боли, невообразимая боль

15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?_
правой – (да, нет)
левой - (да, нет)


16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:_

Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - (да, нет)
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы (да, нет)
В положении сидя (да, нет)
В положении стоя (да, нет)
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед - да, нет
При прогибах туловища
назад – (да, нет)
назад с поворотом вправо - (да, нет)
назад с поворотом влево - (да, нет)
При ходьбе - (да, нет)
17._В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?_
(да, нет)
_В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?_
правой - (да, нет)
левой - (да, нет)


18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - (да, нет) _
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (да, нет)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (да, нет)


19. _Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :_ да, нет
в бедре – справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в колене - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в стопе - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в пальцах стопы справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;

20. _Ходьба на носках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, нет)
на левой ноге - (да, нет)

21. _Ходьба на пятках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, нет)
на левой ноге - (да, нет)


22. _Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?_
на правой ноге - (да, нет)
на левой ноге – (да, нет)

23. _Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - (да, нет) на левой ноге – (да, нет)_

24. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
нет, да, в обеих ногах_

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, нет)
левого – (да, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– (да, нет)
левой – (да, нет)

25_. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?_
да,
нет

26. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?_
нет,
да
затрудненное,
по типу недержания


27. _Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?_
нет
иногда
часто
постоянно

28. _Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?_
нет
иногда
часто
постоянно

29. _Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?_
нет
иногда
часто
постоянно

30. _Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
(удовлетворен, не полностью, нет) _

31._Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике_? ( Да, нет)
Какая__________________________


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2011)

Понравилось. Пользоваться можно?


----------



## Simos (12 Дек 2011)

Необходимо! Можно рекомендовать ссылку больным на форуме, для заполнения, чтобы иметь представление об уровне неврологических расстройств. Кто  за, против, воздержался?


----------



## Галюня (20 Дек 2011)

А результаты данного теста будут высчитывать Врачи форума? А когда же они спать будут? Или его можно сделать автоматическим?(очень люблю Врачей форума и пытаюсь их защитить)


----------



## Енотик (20 Дек 2011)

Можно заполнять анкету?


----------



## Simos (20 Дек 2011)

Прежде чем заполнять анкету изложите Ваши жалобы, анамнез


----------



## Ольга . (20 Дек 2011)

Simos написал(а):


> Прежде чем заполнять анкету изложите Ваши жалобы, анамнез


Это, наверное, лучше делать каждому в своей теме. А анкету - скопировать, заполнить и разместить там же.


----------



## Simos (20 Дек 2011)

Правильно, для этого она и создавалась


----------



## Енотик (20 Дек 2011)

Эта анкета только при наличии грыж и смежных заболеваний?


----------



## Simos (20 Дек 2011)

Да, за исключением патологии шейного отдела


----------



## tortoise (21 Дек 2011)

а может админов попросить заполнялочку поудобней сделать  и при создании темы спрашивать заполнить анкету или нет, или в профиль участника закладочку добавить ..........


----------



## Simos (21 Дек 2011)

Решение за админом


----------



## Константин 1 (5 Янв 2012)

Анкета хороша...
Нашим эскулапам на заметку....
....хорошая попытка собрать вменяемый анамнез.....
Напоминает анкету в педосии, только там вопросов листов на 7.....


----------



## Елена Чикова (15 Янв 2012)

А эта анкета только для тех, кому еще не делали операцию?


----------



## Simos (15 Янв 2012)

Не обязательно


----------



## Екатеринка (10 Июн 2012)

Я к себе скопировала и ответила, все удобно, мне очень понравилось, спасибо вам


----------

